# I have a motor need some help.



## Fish-N-Fool (Oct 7, 2011)

ken6881 said:


> I am very new to this fourm as this is my first post however i have been lurking checking out alot of information. A friend and I have been *contaminating* a ev for a while and came across two saposidly working "electric tractors" used to haul freight at a local business that have been retired.
> Kenneth B.


*
contaminating*   

1. to make impure or unsuitable by contact or mixture with something unclean, bad, etc.: to contaminate a lake with sewage. 

2. to render harmful or unusable by adding radioactive material to: to contaminate a laboratory. 



I think the word you were looking for is 
*
contemplating*


1. to look at or view with continued attention; observe or study thoughtfully: to contemplate the stars. 

2. to consider thoroughly; think fully or deeply about: to contemplate a difficult problem. 

3. to have as a purpose; intend. 

4. to have in view as a future event: to contemplate buying a new car.


----------



## ken6881 (Oct 7, 2011)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> *
> contaminating*
> 
> 1. to make impure or unsuitable by contact or mixture with something unclean, bad, etc.: to contaminate a lake with sewage.
> ...



thank you for the grammar check i guess the automatic spell check is not as good as i thought it was


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi Ken

Generally that kind of motor can take 60-72v without change. So a 48v or 72v controller can work correctly with this motor. 
But the perfomance of your car will be limited.

If you need to go at higher voltage (96v to 156v) to have better performance, you will need to advance the motor brush.

In my case, I run a 36/48v forklift motor at 154v with 10 degree of advances.


----------



## ken6881 (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks that's what I was looking for and had read to the best of my understanding. I have read about the width of the bars making a difference ( narrower the better) for Over volting and not knowing how wide is narrow I wanted to make sure we were not chasing an old dog that was never going to bark.


----------

